# Patriotic Puppy Names?



## HiTideGoldens

What about Independence and you can call him Indy? Or Sailor? You'd think since we live so close to Camp Pendleton I'd have some more ideas....


----------



## Sweet Girl

You could name him Fidelis, and call him Dell...

I like Charlie, too. Always a good dog name.


----------



## LibertyME

Liberty is a personal fave 
Love the name Cadence - it is on my short list for my next pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl

LibertyME said:


> Liberty is a personal fave
> Love the name Cadence - it is on my short list for my next pup.


We have a Cadence at my park. He's a chocolate lab. I love it - I think it's such a great name for a dog.


----------



## Radarsdad

Kicked the name "Gunny" around also but with the general consensus from the family I abandoned it.

Believe it or not one of my sisters thought it sounded too feminine????????????

Tinian (sp), a few will get it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Anthem
Cadence
Patriot
Victory
National


----------



## DianaM

Welcome to the forum and thank your husband for me for what he does 

I work for a defense contractor and think Stryker would be a cool name.


----------



## DNL2448

Sweet Girl said:


> You could name him Fidelis, and call him Dell....


Or Flag!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm with Mary.... love the name Liberty ( wasn't it Pres Ford's golden's name too?).


----------



## Debles

Yes Betty, it was! I also like the name Spirit which could be America's Spirit.(my friend's golden)

My dog is Gunner (Gunnie) I don't see that as feminine at all. He was supposed to be my DH's hunting companion but became gunshy. : ( I love the name.


----------



## LincolnsMom

What about Lincoln? I would think that would be pretty patriotic


----------



## Radarsdad

Debles said:


> Yes Betty, it was! I also like the name Spirit which could be America's Spirit.(my friend's golden)
> 
> My dog is Gunner (Gunnie) I don't see that as feminine at all. He was supposed to be my DH's hunting companion but became gunshy. : ( I love the name.


How did he get gunshy. Just curious.

My Gunner got introduced yesterday just look at me like "what is that thing" Little guy is fearless, except when a big dog barks and the hauls butt to Pop!!! Funny


----------



## FurLove

Thanks for all of these suggestions! Some I hadn't even thought of! Keep 'em coming! 

Oh, and I had almost decided on a girl to begin with. I was going to name her Liberty Belle. I loved the name Liberty. I tend to associate it with females though, because I was probably going to call her Libby for short. But yes! It's a beautiful name!


----------



## LauraBella

Loved Cadence!

Mom had a Scottie dog I named Cormen. Grandaddy, who was a Naval Cormen attached to the marine corps (the spelling is different, I know), loved the name.

Sam, as in uncle Sam.


----------



## LauraBella

Wasn't Liberty the name of President Ford's Golden?

Along the same lines, you could name the puppy Freedom. Of course, that's also got sort of a hippie vibe.


----------



## JeanninePC99

What about a last name of someone who is important to the USMC?

In my area, names of founding fathers or important people to our University are really, really popular. Among our friends and neighbors, we have:

Jefferson
Hamilton
Copley
Rugby
Madison


----------



## bioteach

How about "Freedom"? 
I also like "Soldier", "Sargent", "Major", and "Captain".


----------



## ActionJackson

Gunner
Scout
Barack : (just kidding)


----------



## Blondie

If you did get a female, you could name her Glory, after Old Glory, the nickname for our flag. So many possibilities!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How about Semper- unusual and unique...

I have several with an Air Force theme (DH is retired AF)...including Zoomie, which is a possibility for any future puppies in our house.


----------



## PrincessDi

How about General? In honor of the gentleman that we're all praying for and Nath. General is such a beautiful gentleman that is fighting right now. Keeping General in our thoughts and prayers for more time with his family.


----------



## goldensrbest

Major, captain, honor.


----------



## dexter0125

I immediately thought of Fidelis, as my brother is a retired Marine. Y'know, the Marine Corps "mascot's" name is Iron Mike, he is an english bulldog though 

Uhh. Names.

Garrison
Lejune, Gieger (Idk which base your husband is stationed out of, but these two are in NC where we are, so they're the first I think of..)
Leatherneck
Raider
Maybe the name of his company (brother was India Company)

Maybe I'll think of more. I quite like Garrison myself. hehe.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Glory

Reveille

Fade (as in the "high and tight" Marine haircut) ... maybe it's not really a fade? Hmmm. Maybe there's something with the haircut. "Cutter?"

Honor


----------



## paula bedard

Dallas Gold said:


> How about Semper- unusual and unique...
> .


You beat me to it. My first thought was Semper and couldn't believe someone hadn't suggested it. I think that's a great name.


----------



## Blondie

Trooper
Hero
Courage
Rookie
Recruit
Cammy for cammoflauge.


----------



## LauraBella

I liked Garrison!


----------



## Sweet Girl

LauraBella said:


> Wasn't Liberty the name of President Ford's Golden?
> 
> Along the same lines, you could name the puppy Freedom.* Of course, that's also got sort of a hippie vibe*.


Ha! You made me laugh with that.

Freedom IS great. He could be called Free..

I have to say, I also love the idea of Spirit from American Spirit.

Semper is great.

And I think PrincessDi's idea is lovely, too. A General in honour of Nath's General.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I didn't think of Semper but I like it.
Pointer, Recon, Pendleton?


----------



## Shalva

My Cuinn is American spirit.... he was named after a registered rose that began with the word American so I hae to say i am partial to that one


----------



## cubbysan

Dallas Gold said:


> How about Semper- unusual and unique...
> 
> I have several with an Air Force theme (DH is retired AF)...including Zoomie, which is a possibility for any future puppies in our house.


There was a movie about a golden by the name of Semper.


----------



## Rainheart

I like Garrison and Trooper. I will have dogs with these names someday!


----------



## dexter0125

Garrison will definitely be on my list of names too. I hadn't even thought of it until now. However, I like names that I can make a nickname out of..and what would I call him? Gary? lol. I also like short names so. . It'd be a "middle name" at least. My boy now is Dexter Benson. Dex. My next will more than likely be Finn or Brody. I'm not going to name another before I get him/her, though. I went through an identity crisis about 2 weeks after I got Dex..wanted his name to be Simba. Dexter was just "right" though.


----------



## RallySoob

i vote for 'Liberty' or 'Independence'

Good luck. Puppies are so much fun...enjoy


----------



## Phillyfisher

LincolnsMom said:


> What about Lincoln? I would think that would be pretty patriotic


My first thought! I like the presidential theme. There are some names too!

Reagan
Harrison
Fillmore
Truman

To be more obscure, go for the Vice Presidents! 

*note that this post does not constitute support of any one political party in particular


----------

